# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Benadering alcohol en drugs

## groep mdd

Voor ons afstuderen zijn wij een werkwijzer aan het ontwikkelen. Wij willen de medewerkers handvatten bieden in het omgaan met de bewoners van de opvang omtrent alcohol en drugs. Wij zijn benieuwd naar wat volgens andere mensen het antwoord is op één van onze onderzoeksvragen.

Onderzoeksvraag:

Hoe kan je jongeren inzicht bieden, motiveren en activeren om te minderen met alcohol en drugs op een jongvolwassenenopvang (18-28)?

----------

